# Pablano cornbread with QVIEW



## cigarbque (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is an amazing cornbread recipe. You can adapt it many ways. This time I used roasted Pablanos and chedder cheese.

1 cup corse corn meal (I use corn grits) soacked overnight in 2 cups buttermilk. Leave it overnight on the counter not in the fridge.

1 1/3 cup flour
1 1/2 tbs backing powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
3 large eggs
2 tbs honey
2 tbs butter
2 tbs bacon fat
6 strips of crumbled crisp bacon
2 Roasted and peeled Pablano peppers diced
1 1/2 cups chedder cheese grated
Several beers for the cook

Roast two pablano peppers and then peel and dice. Grate 1 1/2 cups of chedder cheese.

Mix the dry ingredents together in a large bowl, melt the butter and combine with the honey, wisk the the eggs and combine with the butter/ honey mixture, add to the dry mix with the corn grits and butter milk. Mix together well like pancake batter. Stir in the roasted pablonao peppers and the cheese.

Heat a cast iron skillet or cake pan in the oven with the bacon fat untill hot at 350 degrees. Pour in batter, top with crumbled bacon and then bake for a 1/2 hour or until a knife comes out clean. Cool for a while and then dig in.

The prep work ready to go. Man bacon greese is good!


Ready for the oven


The final product. Sorry for the lame picture.


This stuff is to die for.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmmm...that looks and sounds soooo good! Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## diesel fanatic (Feb 16, 2009)

My mother's family is from West Texas, then moved to Louisiana. So we've been making jalapeno cornbread since I've been born. Looking at this recipe and pix, and seeing you put "to die for" is an understatement. OMG, this looks GOOOOOOD!!!!! Will be trying this soon. 
Thanx Cigarbque!!!!!!



.


----------



## gotoleep (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely looks worth a try. Copied. Will make this week. Thanks!!


----------



## jamesb (Feb 16, 2009)

Recipe copied and saved for future use! Thanks!


----------



## rsands (Feb 16, 2009)

Doggone it, I'm outa points, but this is worthy imho. Looks and sounds great, thanks for sharin!


----------



## goat (Feb 16, 2009)

That sure looks good.  I will have to try that one!


----------



## azrocker (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good. I too have saved it. I always use a cast iron skillet for my cornbread. I heat the bottom with the grease to form a nice bottom crust. Great Post!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats and thanks for sharing. You have a lot of great flavors going on, and it's all good.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back folks. Dang and now it's all gone. Going to have to make more.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 17, 2009)

I know pepper-cheese cornbread-and what i c here is real cool  mix and fantastic way of cooking-thanks


----------

